# VERY EXPENSIVE BUNNY COIN



## MiloTheBunny101

Saw this on the news recently! A 50p peter rabbit 2016 coin has been put on sale on Ebay for a whoopin £8,800,000!! I know so cheap! Just kidding! This thing is craZy expensive! Lemme show you the link if you don’t believe me Peter Rabbit 50p Coin (2016) | eBay


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

No way. My cousin gave me one of these a few years ago when I told her I wanted a rabbit. I'm pretty sure I used it to buy a drink at the corner shop, months later 

Thank you nine-year-old self for ruining my chances at 8 grand


----------



## Preitler

Sounds like a NFT, Non-Fungible Token. Or a Joke.


----------



## MiloTheBunny101

Apollo’s Slave said:


> No way. My cousin gave me one of these a few years ago when I told her I wanted a rabbit. I'm pretty sure I used it to buy a drink at the corner shop, months later
> 
> Thank you nine-year-old self for ruining my chances at 8 grand


Omg


----------



## Joanne Armstrong

I have the full set of Peter Rabbit 50p's and I listed one just to see on Ebay for £5. Guess what..... It's not sold and is still in a drawer. But I too have seen these for sale and ridiculous prices along with Olympic ones and Battle of Hastings ones. Think it's just a ruse to get us all excited lol


----------



## FoggyForest

Apollo’s Slave said:


> No way. My cousin gave me one of these a few years ago when I told her I wanted a rabbit. I'm pretty sure I used it to buy a drink at the corner shop, months later
> 
> Thank you nine-year-old self for ruining my chances at 8 grand


Why does this make me so sad


----------

